
The CLOUD Act: A Dangerous Expansion of Police Snooping on Cross-Border Data - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/02/cloud-act-dangerous-expansion-police-snooping-cross-border-data
======
ocdtrekkie
This is one of those situations where a bill is written to support the needs
of the companies in question, therefore it enjoys their support, but leaves us
screwed.

Google, Apple, Facebook, and Microsoft all support the CLOUD Act:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-07/tech-
comp...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-07/tech-companies-
welcome-cross-border-data-search-legislation)

